
Amazon.com: Send to Kindle for PC (Mac also available) - dan2k3k4
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?docId=1000719931
======
dan2k3k4
I think the Send to Kindle for Mac is new (released yesterday?) but I only
just noticed it for PC... how late am I?

